# نكت على الماشى



## هشام المهندس (16 فبراير 2013)

*بنت اشترت عطر رجالي*


*  سألها أبوها ليش....؟     و لمين....؟*


*  قالت: حرمتونا منهم *



*  و بدكم تحرمونا حتى من ريحتهم كمان *






 *.*





.​





.​



.​


 *.*





.​
*  المهم البنت هلا بتلعب بمنتخب كرة السلة للمعاقين *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 فبراير 2013)

*


المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة فايت بالحيط*​
 













....................​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (16 فبراير 2013)

لقينا سبونج بوب الحقيقي يا جماعة


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​ 
 





​


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 فبراير 2013)




----------



## أَمَة (18 فبراير 2013)

كلهم حلوين وكل واحدة منهم ليها لون وطعم.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


>


 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تعبير البيبى فظيع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة فايت بالحيط*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 دى كمان حلوه اوى ---ههههههه
 بس إيه معنى كلمت فايت بالحيط فى الحقيقه؟!! يعنى تتقال فى اى مناسبه؟؟


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2013)

ههههههه
فى منتهى الروعه


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

*محشش طفراان و كحيان ..

 دعسته سياره صغيره ,..و حصل ع تعويض 50 الف

 راح وقف قدام القطار..و هو بيضحك و قال : ادعس 
*

*يابو الملايين ادعس


*


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

أمة قال:


> كلهم حلوين وكل واحدة منهم ليها لون وطعم.




شكرا يا غاليه على المشاركه الجميله
الموضوع  نور  ....  بوجودك
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دى كمان حلوه اوى ---ههههههه
> بس إيه معنى كلمت فايت بالحيط فى الحقيقه؟!! يعنى تتقال فى اى مناسبه؟؟



فايت بالحيط تعبير يستعمله اهل بلاد الشام سوريا ولبنان وفلسطين والاردن
وتعني
عندما يقدم شخص على عمل لا يعرف نتائجه
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههه
> فى منتهى الروعه



الروعه بمشاركتك
وهناك المزيد اذا اراد الرب 
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

*محشش طفراان و كحيان ..*

*  دعسته سياره صغيره ,..و حصل ع تعويض 50 الف*

*  راح وقف قدام القطار..و هو بيضحك و قال : ادعس *


 *يابو الملايين ادعس*
​


----------



## Ramzi (19 فبراير 2013)

ابدااااااااااااااااااااااع
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 فبراير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
كلهم ضحكوني
ميرسي كتييييييير
ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (22 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (22 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (22 فبراير 2013)




----------



## e-Sword (23 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


>



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا دى الموصيبة هههههههههه الواد خاف ههههههههههههههههههه  ..........رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 فبراير 2013)

*هههههههه
حلوين جداا بجد

*


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 فبراير 2013)

*ذهب خليجي للدراسة بـ ألمانيا وبعد شهر من الدراسة كتب رسالة لأبيه يخبره فيها :

 "بأن برلين بلد جميلة جداً، وأن الناس لطفاء جداً معي

 ولكني أشعر بالخجل عندما أصل أنا بسيارتي الرنج روفر للجامعة
 بينما يصل اساتذتي العظماء بواسطة القطار"

 .
 .

 بعد فترة قصيرة استلم رسالة من أبيه مرفق معها شيك بعشرة ملايين دولار
 مكتوب بالرسالة:

 "إشتر لنفسك قطاراً ولا تحرجنا مع الأجانب". . ~
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (5 مارس 2013)

*ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻷﺏ ﻏﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﺑﻨﻪ.... ﻓﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻻﺑﻦ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ
 ﻧﺎﺋﻢ ﺑﺠﻮﺍﺭ ﻛﺘﺒﻪ ﻭﻫﻠﻜﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﺍﻛﺮﺓ 
 ﻓﻘﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﺏ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻋﻄﻒ ﻭﺣﻨﻴﺔ ، ﻏﻄﺎﻩ
 ﻭﻋﺪﻝ ﻣﺨﺪﺗﻪ ﻭﻣﺴﺢ ﻉ ﺭﺃﺳﻪ ﻭﺭﺍﺡ
 ﺭﺍﺍﺯﻋﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻢ ﻉ ﻭﺷﻪ  ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻪ ﻗﻮﻭﻡ ﻳﺎﺩ
 ﺫﺍﻛﺮ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻇﺎﻫﺮ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﺃﻭﻥ ﻻﻳﻦ ﻉ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﻪ! 
*

*
*

*
 وآدي أخرة اللي يضيف اهله على الفيس *


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (21 مارس 2013)

*لحام حامل كيس فيه عضام ...>>>> !!!

 شافو واحد راح قلو : شو الاخ عازم كلاب الحارة .. ؟؟؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

 قلو اللحام : ليش الكرت ما وصلك...؟ ؟؟ !!!*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 مارس 2013)

*ﺑﻨﺖ ﻭﺍﻗﻔﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻄﺒﺦ ﻭﺑﺘﻐﻨﻲ:
 ﻳﺎ ﻳﻤﺎ ﺣﺒﻴﺘﻮ ﻳﺎ ﻳﻤﺎ ﺣﺒﻴﺘﻮ
 ﻭﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺗﻌﻠﻖ ﻓﻴﻪ
 ﻓﺄﻟﺘﻔﺖ ﺧﻠﻔﻬﺎ ﻓﻮﺟﺪﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻫﺎ
 ﻓﺼﺎﺭﺕ ﺗﻐﻨﻲ:
 ...ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﺶ ﺑﺘﺎﻋﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﺩﻩ!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 مارس 2013)

جميلة الرب يسعدك


----------



## جارجيوس (22 مارس 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااائع
نكت كلها هندسة​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 أبريل 2013)

*معلمه بتسأل طالب : شو بتعرف عن نيوتن ؟؟
*

*قال : شو بعرفني !!*

*  قالتلو : دير بالك ع دروسك !

 الطالب : ممكن سؤال ؟؟

 ...المعلمه : اتفضل !!*

*
  الطالب : شو بتعرفي عن سمر ..؟؟*

*
  المعلمه : شو بعرفني !!*

*.*

*.*

*.*

*.*

*
  الطالب : ديري بالك ع جوزك*



.....​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 أبريل 2013)

*ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻯ ﻛﻠﺐ ﻟﻤﺮﺗﻪ
  .
  .
  .
  ﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﺐ ﻋﻀﻬﺎ ﻭﻣﺎﺗﺖ
  .
  ﻭﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ*

*
  ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺭﻓﻴﻘﻪ ﻗﺎﻟﻪ ﻳﺎﺍ ﺯﻟﻤﺔ ﻛﻞ ﺪﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﺟﺎﻳﻴﻦ ﻳﻌﺰﻭﺍ ﺑﻤﺮﺗﻚ ؟؟؟! !!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
  .ﻗﺎﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺎﺟﻝ ﻷ*

*
  ﺪﻭﻝ ﺟﺎﻳﻴﻦ ﻳﺸﺘﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﺐ
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 أبريل 2013)

*
*

*ﺷﻴﺦ ﻳﺨﻄﺐ ﺑﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺣﺸﺎﺷﻴﻦ:*

*
  .
  .
  .*

*
  ﺑﻘﻠﻬﻢ:ﺍﻥ ﺑﻨﺎﺗﻜﻢ ﻭﺍﻋﺮﺍﺿﻜﻢ ﻳﺤﻤﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺑﻼﻙ
  ﺑﻴﺮﻱ ﻭﺍﻳﻔﻮﻥ...*

*
  ﺍﺗﺪﺭﻭﻥ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﻜﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺠﺮ؟!*

*
  ﻭﺍﻻﺑﺘﺴﺎﻣﻪ ﻻ ﺗﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻭﺟﻮﻫﻬﻢ؟*

*
  ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ؛ ﻻ*

*
  ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ؛ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺘﻜﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ*

*
  ﺭﺩﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺸﺸﻴﻦ:ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ*

*
*

*
*

*.*

*.*

*.*

*
  ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺦ ﺍﻧﺘﺤﺮ
*


----------



## WooDyy (21 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *ﺷﻴﺦ ﻳﺨﻄﺐ ﺑﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺣﺸﺎﺷﻴﻦ:*
> 
> *
> .
> ...




ههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 مايو 2013)

ولد يسأل أبوه  

شو برج ايفل؟

قال أبوه: ما أدري!

قال: طيب وشو السيراميك؟

قال أبوه: ما أدري!

قال: طيب وشو الايميل؟

... قال: ما أدري!

قال: طيب وشو هي العولمة؟

قال: ما أدري!

قالت أمه: لا تزعج أبوك ياولد..

قال الأب بكبرياء : 

..

..

...

...

..



لا خلي الولد يستفيد​


----------



## twety (20 مايو 2013)

*هههههههههه
حلوين
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 مايو 2013)

من حفر بئرا لاخيه وقع فيه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (27 مايو 2013)




----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*تسلم يا اتش *
*موضوع رائع*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


>


مممممممم
 ممممممممممممم  يبقى المسجون إبن اخوه هههههههههههههههه
 صح؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه
عمه --- صح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

اخووووووووووووووووه ههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 يونيو 2013)

يا جماعه ده لغز يعني مش بالساهل 
الموضوع عايز تعايش مع الحدث​


----------



## هشام المهندس (3 يونيو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


>



شوفو اللي بدون تعليق سرحانه باحلامها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

تعايش مع الحدث ازاى
طيب انا غلب حمارى هههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (3 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> تعايش مع الحدث ازاى
> طيب انا غلب حمارى هههه



في تلاعب بنطق الحروف 
طيب حطيها بالعدد الجاي من مجلتك الترفيهيه ونشوف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

احط اية فى العدد لجاى مس فاهمة
ويعنى اية تلاعب فى الحروف مس فاهمة
فاهمنى بقى مس فاهمة


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)

يبقي اخوه ياهشام
المشكله في كلمة هو 
بتعود علي المسجون
مش والد المسجون


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

يعنى انا قولت اخوه صح ياتماف
لولولولولولولوولولولوى
انا ذكية يااخواتشى هييييييييييييييييييييه  ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2013)

والد المسجون؟؟
ابو المسجون؟؟
مين بئئئااااااااا
تقصد يا بشمهندس إن فى المجله الترفيهيه بتاعت لازا دايما تحط فزوره كدا ؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أغسطس 2013)

رساله من اب حنون 
الى ابنه المسافر بعيدن 

حبيبي ولدي 
فل ولذة كبدي
مشتاقلك اوي اوي 
ومعرفش ليه بكتبلك 
بس شفت كل الابهات بيكتبو
هما مش احن مني

سلام من بعد الختام

أكتب لكِ هذا الجواب ، فإذا لم يصلكِ أخبرني ، لكي أرسله لكِ مرة أخرى. أنا أكتب لكِ ببطء 
لأنني أعرف أنكِ لا تجيد القراءة بسرعة. هذا الجواب سوف أرسله مع أخوك عبد العال وهو 
الآن نائم لذا سأضعه في جيبه حتى لا ينساه وأنت تعرف أخوك فهو ينسى كثيرن فإذا 
نسي أن يعطيك إياه مد ايدك في جيبه اليمين وخذه. 

الجو هنا رائع، لم تتساقط الأمطار الأسبوع الماضي إلا مرتين بس ، المرة الأولى استمر 
المطر ثلاثة أيام متواصلة، والمرة الثانية 4 أيام بس ما طولش . بالنسبة للمعطف الذي تود 
ان أرسله لك سيكلف كثيرن في الشحن ، لأن أزراره ثقيلة جدن لذا قُمتِ بنزع الأزرار 
ووضعتها في أحد جيوب المعطف 
بالمناسبة فان أخاك وجد عملا بعد طول انتظار .. وهو مسئول عن ما يقارب 500 شخص 
تصور ..؟! نعم هذا حقيقي.. فهو يقوم بتنظيف الأعشاب عن القبور 
وصاحبك حسان الرفيع اللي صوته حلو ياوله بقا مشهور في العليوي اوي وكل النا س 
بتسقفلو بعد ما استلم شغلو الجديد هنا بالقهوه اللي جنبنا 
أُختكِ مرزوقة حامل ولكننا لا نعرف حتى الآن جنس المولود ، لذلك فلن يكون بإمكاني إخباركِ 
إذا كنتِ ستصبح خالا أو عمّا ! .. وإذا رُزِقَت بطفل فسوف تسميه على إسمي ... ودي أول 
مرة أسمع فيها حد يسمي ابنه أبويا 
وجارنا رضوان اللي كان يشتكي من معدته بيسلم عليك اصله خف بعد ما عمل عملية 
ونجحت، راح عملها تاني الواد ده من يومو بيحب النجاح مش زي اخوك
ذهبنا مع أخوكِ قرنى الى البلد الا أنه وقع في مشكلة كبيرة .. فقد أقفل سيارته والمفاتيح 
بداخلها ، واضطر للعودة إلى المدينه ليجلب المفتاح الآخر .. لكي يخرجنا من داخل السيارة 
بالنسبه لمشكلتك مع الالم عملت ايه طمني ..انا كنت عاوز ابعتلك بس معرفتش حاجتك 
في كتير من الألم ألم حبر , ألم رصاص , ألم جاف شوف عاوز ايه وانا ازودهولك من عنيا
انقل تحياتي الى مراتك وعيالك ومتنساش لما تيجي تاخدهم معاك سايبهم هنا بيعملو ايه 
اصلهم وحشوني قوي انت بتعرف محبتي ليهم 
مع حبي وسعادتي .. أبوك الحنون 
اللي دمعته على خده مش في العيون 
ملاحظة: أردتُ أن أضع لكِ بعض النقود في الظرف، لكني مع الأسف تذكرت ذلك بعد أن 
أغلقته


:99::99::99:​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أغسطس 2013)

ذهبنا مع أخوكِ قرنى الى البلد الا أنه وقع في مشكلة كبيرة .. فقد أقفل سيارته والمفاتيح 
بداخلها ، واضطر للعودة إلى المدينه ليجلب المفتاح الآخر .. لكي يخرجنا من داخل السيارة

هههههههههههه
جواب مضحك جدا
شكرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أغسطس 2013)

كان يرقصون في ليلة عرسهما فهمس في اذنها وقال
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
اديه صار لمينا نقوط

انه الشب الايطالي لا حل له


..........​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ذات مومنت



لما تكون عامل باسورد الجهاز بتاعك بأسم حبيبتك

ويجى يوم ماتكنش فى البيت ويتصل بيك الحاج ويقولك الباسورد كام يابنى

u feel like

انا سعيد انك سألت السؤال ده


بصراحه ياحاج مش عارف ابتدى منين

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*واحد اشترى غسالة فول أوتوماتيك مراته عزمت الجيران علشان يشوفوها ز تغيظهم حطت في الغسالة 20 كيلو غسيل والغسالة المسكينة بتاخد بس 7 كيلو وشغلتها والجيران باركولها وعزمتهم على كوباية شاي وبعد شوية الغسالة بدأت تنشف…… الغسيل ومن كتر الحمل عليها قعدت تتحرك ناحية البلكونة شفتها مرات صاحبنا قامت جريت عليها وقالت لها والله ماانت نشره الغسيل أنا اللي حنشره​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مره مدرس بيسأل الطالبه بتعملو ايه لما بتروحو…؟واحد قال انا بروح اتفرج على التليفزيون وانزل لاحمد بتاع الحشيش…والثانى قاله انا يروح العب كوره واروح لاحمد بتاع الحشيش… والثالث قاله انا بروح اصلى وافرأ قرأن واذاكر… فا المدرس فرح اوى وخده بالحضن وسأله انت اسمك ايه؟ قاله انا احمد بتاع الحشيش​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مرة استاذ حط سؤال بالامتحان 
.
ما اسم حبيبك او حبيبتك
.
.
البنات بعد ٥ دقائق : خلصنا استاذ
.
.
الشباب بعد نص ساعة:


استاذ في ورقة تانية

...!!!!!....
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 سبتمبر 2013)

محشش معصب شايل كيس فيه عظام !! 




شافو واحد حكالو : الاخ عازم كلاب ؟؟ 



حكا : اه ليش مااجاك كرت 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

13 صفحة ضحك


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

محشش خلع باب بيتهم و ماشي بيه
واحد شافه في الشارع قاله انت شايل الباب كده ليه؟

قاله موديه للنجار يصلحه
... ...
الراجل قاله طب مش خايف حد يدخل البيت و يسرقه

المحشش مات على روحه من الضحك و قاله

يا حمار هيدخل ازاي و الباب معايا

..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

تقول إحدى الفتيات : 

في اليوم الذي صارحت فيه أَبي 

بأنني أحب


هو نفس اليوم 

الذي علمت فيه ان 







مقاس جزمته     47   !!


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

في غرفة الولاده كان يرافقها وعندما رأها تتألم

وضع يده داخل أسنانها
وقال: إذا شعرتي بألم عضي يدي
وكانت مع كل ألم تشعر به تعض على يده

ومع اقتراب موعد وضعها، عضّت يده بشدة،












فسلخها كف وطلب من الطبيب أن يخدرها عمومي 

كم انت رومانسي ايها الرجل



....!!!!!!!!!....​


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

محشش راح خطب وحده فصاحبه يسأله : انشالله خطيبتك طيبه وبنت حلال ؟؟
,
,
,
,
... ,
,
,
,
,
,
,

قاله والله كل الشباب اللي مشوا معاها بمدحو فيها وباخلاقها



​


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ﻣﺪﺭﺱ ﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻛﺘﺒﻮﻟﻰ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺗﻌﺒﻴﺮ
ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻪ ...
ﺗﻠﻤﻴﺬ ﻛﺘﺐ :
ﻧﻈﺮﺕ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻪ ﻓﻮﺟﺪﺕ ﺩﻭﺩ ...
... ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺩ ﺃﻧﻮﺍﻉ ... ﺩﻭﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ﻭﺩﻭﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺰ
ﺇﻟﺦ ..
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺱ ﻗﺎﻟﻬﻢ : ﺍﻛﺘﺒﻮﻟﻲ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﻟﻔﺎﻛﻬﻪ ..
ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻤﻴﺬ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻛﺘﺒﻠﻪ : ﺍﺷﺘﺮﻳﺖ ﺗﻔﺎﺣﻪ ... ﻓﻮﺟﺪﺕ
ﺑﻬﺎ ﺩﻭﺩﻩ ...
ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺩ ﺃﻧﻮﺍﻉ ... ﺩﻭﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ...ﻭﺩﻭﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺰ
ﺇﻟﺦ ...
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺱ ﺍﺗﻌﺼﺐ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻬﻢ : ﺍﻛﺘﺒﻮﻟـﻲ
ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﺎﺀ ...
ﻭﻻﺯﻡ ﺗﻌﺮﻓﻮﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺎﻓﻴﻬﻮﺵ ﺩﻭﺩ
ﺍﺑﺪﺍﺍﺍﺍ !..
ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻤﻴﺬ ﻛﺘﺒﻠﻪ : ﻧﻈﺮﺕ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﺎﺀ ﻓﺮﺃﻳﺖ ﺍﻻﻗﻤﺎﺭ
ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﻴﻪ ...
ﺑﻌﻴﻮﻧﻲ ﺩﻭﻝ .. ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺭﺡ ﻳﺎﻛﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺩ ...
ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺩ ﺃﻧﻮﺍﻉ ... ﺩﻭﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ .. ﻭﺩﻭﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺰ .....


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ﻃﻔﻞ ﺑﻴﺴﺄﻝ ﺃﺑﻮﻩ : ﺑﺎﺑﺎ ﺑﻴﻨﻔﻊ ﺍﺗﺠﻮﺯ
ﺳﺘﻲ ؟
:
:
.
.:
:
ﺃﺑﻮﻩ ﻗﻠﻮ : 

ﻳﺎﺣﻤﺎﺍﺍﺭ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺘﺨﻠﻒ ﺑﺪﻙ ﺗﺘﺠﻮﺯ

ﺃﻣﻲ ؟!!!؟!؟



ﺭﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ طﻴﺐ

 ﺃﻧﺖ ﻣﺘﺠﻮﺯ ﺃﻣﻲ


ﺷﺎﻳﻔﻨﻲ ﺯﻋﻠﺖ ﺷﻲ ؟؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ﻣﺪﺭﺱ ﺑﻴﺴﺄﻝ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ .. ﺣﻴﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﻴﺒﺪﺃ ﺑﺤﺮﻑ
ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺀ ﻭﺳﺮﻳﻊ ؟؟
ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﺐ : ﻓﻬﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺱ : ﺍﺑﻮﻙ ﺷﻐﺎﻝ ﺍﻳﻪ ؟
ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﺐ : ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺱ ﺷﺎﻳﻔﻴﻦ ﺍﻭﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺎﺗﺮﺓ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻳﺎﺑﻨﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺱ ﺳﺄﻝ ﺳﺆﺍﻝ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ
ﻃﺎﺋﺮ ﺑﻴﺒﺪﺃ ﺑﺤﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺀ ؟
ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ : ﺑﻘﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺱ : ﻏﺒﻲ .. ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺮﺓ ﻣﺶ ﻃﺎﺋﺮ...
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺱ : ﺍﺑﻮﻙ ﺷﻐﺎﻝ ﺍﻳﻪ
ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﺐ : ﺿﺎﺑﻂ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺣﺚ ﺍﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺱ : ﺑﺮﺍﻓﻮﻭﻭ ﺑﺮﺍﻓﻮﻭﻭ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺮﺓ ﻟﻮ ﺷﺪﺕ
ﺣﻴﻠﻬﺎ ﺑﺘﻄﻴﺮ   !!


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (19 ديسمبر 2013)

حاجةجميلة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ادعسهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (19 ديسمبر 2013)

واللهى ضحكت من قلبى اوى ربنا يبركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 ديسمبر 2013)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> واللهى ضحكت من قلبى اوى ربنا يبركك ويعوض تعب محبتك



تحياتي ومؤدتي
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 حلويين فعلا


----------



## Kiroles (22 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه .


----------



## هشام المهندس (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

الصوره الاخيره للمرحوم​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

الصوره الاخيره للمرحوم​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههه
عسل اوي بجد
كلهم احلى من بعض


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 يناير 2014)

*اشكرك *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (19 مارس 2014)

الدولمه هي المحشي بورق العنب​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (19 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (19 مارس 2014)




----------



## manngm (22 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (6 أبريل 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (12 مايو 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (12 مايو 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (12 مايو 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (12 مايو 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (12 مايو 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (17 مايو 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (17 مايو 2014)




----------

